# worth it to rebuild a "task force" 5-ton electric log splitter?



## suprz (Aug 29, 2013)

well the title pretty much sums up my question.  last fall, my splitter seemed to lose power, and when it went to split a good sized log, instead of the motor stopping, it just bogged down and then sped back up like the pressure from the hydraulics was getting past the seals.  not really sure.  I checked the fluid and it was full,  .  from first looks, it doesnt "seem"  like it would be too hard to rebuild depending on what was exactly is wrong with it.  Has anyone ever rebuilt one of these before?   not sure if i can get new seals etc.. or if i would have to check local shops that deal with hydraulics to see if i could find what i needed.  The unit itself is not that old or beat up, i got it off craigslist for 125.00 from a guy that used it for 3 months (house had a stove when he bought it)  before deciding to go to pellets, so i dont believe it was abused too badly before i got it.
any ideas / help is appreciated


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 29, 2013)

I would be very surpirsed if the hydraulics use standard, commonly available components. The Chinese tend to build for the application with no regard for standards.
Parts are available for the Homelite version, they may be the same. At least the diagrams will be helpful.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/homelite-ut49102-amp-log-splitter-parts-c-18807_24213_157113.html

Considering what you paid, might be more sensible just to look for another.


----------



## Jags (Aug 30, 2013)

If it is just the seals on the cylinder (piston) - you can probably find parts on the cheap.  The rings can be cross referenced based off of dimensions.  Almost ALL can be cross ref.
If it were me...and that is the type of machine that suits my needs...I would put in a little leg work to fix it.  Probably just a few bean pods and a little time to get it back going.


----------

